# 1964 Strat (original) for sale in Toronto



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

For sale by a good friend of mine in Toronto. Trust worthy guy who I’ve exchanged a lot of gear with over the years. I have played this guitar myself; it’s a great instrument and has everything you’d expect in a pre-cbs strat. TBH this guitar would not be on the market if I were not buying a tweed Twin for $20k instead 🥲









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

*Description*
A clean example of a real vintage pre-cbs Fender Stratocaster.
Very collectible and in amazing condition for its age. The original grey bottom pick ups sound fantastic, almost 3D bell like. L plate serial number, transition logo and small headstock. Neck is dated Dec 64, pots and pickups are dated to 1964 also. Beautiful C profile neck with Brazilian rosewood fretboard in superb shape. Original and amazing condition sunburst with lots of red. The guitar comes with the vintage fender case and an appraisal that was done at the 12th fret. It was recently refretted and set up at the 12th fret and has zero wear. The work that has been done consists of a reround bridge pick up, 5 way switch and a pro refret with 6105 fret wire. Also one string tree hole is filled on the headstock. The original 3 way switch and original frets are included.
Serious inquires only. Please contact for price. Could consider partial trades + cash for other vintage guitars.











Nice pair


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow, super awesome. I would love to hear that thing!


----------



## stevesguitars (Jan 2, 2022)

man thats killer


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

sold.


----------

